# Looking for Best sleeve for innerarm bites



## Dennis Trzcinski (Jan 17, 2008)

Looking to purchase a sleeve to teach young dogs the inner arm bite. Which do people recomend and where to purchase it from? Thanks


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

We use this type of sleeve

http://leerburg.com/JN030.htm


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> We use this type of sleeve
> 
> http://leerburg.com/JN030.htm


 
We use the same style at our club.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

I make my own but they are real similiar to the ones posted above. Just flip it around where the flared part is across the front. Careful of the occasional armpit catch lol


----------



## Dennis Trzcinski (Jan 17, 2008)

Have any of you used this sleeve 
http://hortonsquality.com/Level-2-Belgian.html


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Dennis Trzcinski said:


> Have any of you used this sleeve
> http://hortonsquality.com/Level-2-Belgian.html


That doesn't look bad for the price I'd give it a go. The only thing though is says it is a "snug fit on the arm" So that says to me if you have bigger arms it will be tight as hell. I have a couple of Can-Ams, Pejkos and a Seyneave like in the link Selena posted the Seyneave is a better sleeve, but I think it is built to fit a 9 year old boys arm. One of my training decoys is 230 lb goes to the gym all the time and when one of the older dogs bites him in that sleeve he can't slip it.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Dennis Trzcinski said:


> Looking to purchase a sleeve to teach young dogs the inner arm bite. Which do people recomend and where to purchase it from? Thanks


Don't rule out a leg sleeve either if you have one on hand.


not a good fit, but it will work in a pinch if you have one.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Geoff Empey said:


> That doesn't look bad for the price I'd give it a go. The only thing though is says it is a "snug fit on the arm" So that says to me if you have bigger arms it will be tight as hell. I have a couple of Can-Ams, Pejkos and a Seyneave like in the link Selena posted the Seyneave is a better sleeve, but I think it is built to fit a 9 year old boys arm. One of my training decoys is 230 lb goes to the gym all the time and when one of the older dogs bites him in that sleeve he can't slip it.


stop going to the gym.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I like the Euro Joes too..


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Zakia Days said:


> stop going to the gym.


 I stopped going to the gym because the bite sleeve was too tight.
Yeah that's my story from now on. 

I've got a Euro Sport full length padded sleeve that works well for inner arm bites.


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

Zakia Days said:


> stop going to the gym.


I have one of these sleeves, I am 5'9 170, but I go to the gym and the sleeve is hard to slip on my arms. I have turned it around and done some inside bites. You will get bit on occasion though. I have the level 2 and a 18 mo old dog and honestly she bites too hard for it. I'd go up a level.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

jim stevens said:


> I have one of these sleeves, I am 5'9 170, but I go to the gym and the sleeve is hard to slip on my arms. I have turned it around and done some inside bites. You will get bit on occasion though. I have the level 2 and a 18 mo old dog and honestly she bites too hard for it. I'd go up a level.


up 2 levels


----------

